# What is the best Rhinestone software/starter kit for my Graphtec CE6000-60



## R3VOLutionCustom (Dec 12, 2012)

What is the best(reasonably priced too) software/starter kit for Rhinestones for my Graphtec CE6000-60?


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

HI I have the Graphtec 5000-40 I use winpcpro 2010 there is a new one coming out this month 2014 and it works Great with the Graphtec cutter it also has a winpcpro 2010 forum and training videos and lots and lots of help. Check it out.

Susan


----------



## R3VOLutionCustom (Dec 12, 2012)

Susan Scott said:


> HI I have the Graphtec 5000-40 I use winpcpro 2010 there is a new one coming out this month 2014 and it works Great with the Graphtec cutter it also has a winpcpro 2010 forum and training videos and lots and lots of help. Check it out.
> 
> Susan


I will Susan.... thanks


----------



## RandaKing84 (Dec 16, 2012)

Do you have to have corel draw to use Wincpro to connect to the plotter?


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

Winpc is a stand alone. You need no other software along with it and you can cut directly from it.


----------

